
NYSE/NYSE MKT has temporarily suspended trading in all symbols - mmastrac
https://www.nyse.com/market-status/history
======
chollida1
This isn't much of an issue for traders That's a nice benefit of having 40+
trading venues in the US. They had problems at the open as well with
connectivity on one of their gateways.

Issues like this crop up all the time and most of the time they are resolved
before the open. The good news is that they aren't reporting any lost trades
or trade busts yet so this isn't as bad as the BATS open at BATS:)

Having said that, they've announced that they will cancel all open orders,
that is a huge deal, I can't remember the last time they did that.

To put that into perspective, cancelling all open orders would be the Silicon
Valley equivalent of Ebay loosing all bids on their current auctions.

NYSE has always been considered second rate in their IT compared to the NASDAQ
and BATS and this won't do much for their reputation.

 __EDIT __meant BATS not FB, thanks!

One other point to keep in mind when throwing around hacking conspiracies. The
exchanges aren't running on public networks. You can't DDOS them or hack
directly into the matching engines. Though I'm sure you can break in via some
other NYSE owned network and make your way to the matching engine somehow.

To hook into the exchange you either go through a blessed intermediary like GS
or you plug directly in via colocation. You just can't keep pinging the NYSE
on port 80 to bring it down.

~~~
tptacek
Are there serious trading shops that don't route orders dynamically to
multiple venues?

~~~
chollida1
Yes in the sense that about 90% of hedge funds just use a SOR(Smart Order
Router) from their executing broker. So from the funds perspective they are
just sending an order to GS that should execute on the "US Market" and they
expect GS to send it to the appropriate venue.

Most funds just trade through an intermediary like GS and all intermediaries
have SOR's that route to each venue in the US as per RegNMS

The remaining 10% are your market makers and HFT's and for them this is a bit
of a headache but it happens and they are well equipped to deal with this. No
fund that I know of is a market maker for just the NYSE, but if there is then
I guess they just go home early?

------
minimax
This doesn't mean _all_ trading is suspended, it just means you can't trade
specifically on NYSE or NYSE MKT (formerly Amex). You can still trade NYSE
listed stocks at all the other exchanges (BATS, NASDAQ, NYSE Arca, etc).
Obviously a black eye for NYSE but it's not as big a deal as the media are
making out.

~~~
partiallypro
It's still pretty bad. Imagine being the IT dept at the NYSE right now. The
trading is likely being rerouted to other exchanges. The Wall Street Journal
website is also down.

------
efuquen
Pretty bad timing, markets are already rattled because of China:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-08/u-s-
index-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-08/u-s-index-
futures-tumble-with-asian-equities-as-miners-decline)

Regardless of the technical cause have a feeling this will make things worse
and people more nervous.

~~~
washedup
The technical glitch is probably related to China news somehow, but it is
rather meaningless for trading in general. NYSE has pretty antiquated
technology compared to other exchanges.

~~~
usefulcat
> The technical glitch is probably related to China news somehow

If that were true, you'd expect to see volume spikes on multiple exchanges,
which so far I haven't seen any evidence of.

------
thrownaway2424
Maybe their network administrator is stuck on the ground in a UAL plane.

~~~
scrozier
Well, at least he/she can read the Wall Street Jo...oops.

------
swasheck
UAL went down. WSJ down. NYSE halted. coincident?

edit: based on everything that i've heard/read, the incidents are most likely
not related. sorry for asking the question.

~~~
maxerickson
The TV is stating that US government sources do not see a connection.

Edit: Now the Secretary of Homeland Security is saying that there is no
evidence of United or the NYSE being due to malice.

Edit (about an hour later): Now the White House Press Secretary is reiterating
the point about no indication of malicious actors.

~~~
ubernostrum
As the saying goes, never attribute to malice what can be explained by
incompetence.

In the case of United Airlines, be prepared to adjust your threshold of
expected incompetence dramatically upward; since their merger with Continental
multiple _years_ ago, system-wide outages have been an every-couple-of-months
thing.

------
littletimmy
It looks like Anonymous tweeted something about this _yesterday_...

[https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/618626955433349120](https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/618626955433349120)

~~~
kevinpet
We all knew today would be "bad for wall street". The Chinese stock market is
crumbling (due to economic, not technical reasons) and Greece is in the fiscal
equivalent of the crazy guy barricaded in his house with this gun collection.

------
ddeck
From the NY Times:

 _" A trader on the floor of the exchange in lower Manhattan, who spoke on the
condition of anonymity, said that after the suspension began, traders were
told that the problem was related to updated software that was rolled out
before markets opened on Wednesday.

According to the trader, the exchange said that the new software caused
problems soon after trading began on Wednesday and the exchange decided to
shut down trading all together to fix the problem.

A representative for the exchange did not respond to a request for comment on
the trader’s account."_

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-
york...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-york-stock-
exchange-suspends-trading.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-
column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news)

~~~
swasheck
three cheers for SDLC!!!

------
stygiansonic
Seems like they were having issues earlier today, since before market open.
Looks like a network issue based on the previous reports. Those were marked as
resolved; unsure if the current issue is related to the previous but it seems
likely.

Other exchanges and trading venues appear to operating normally.

------
ablation
Well, one thing this has done is bring the paranoid out of the woodwork. I've
rarely seen such a display of tinfoil hattery on HN as I have done in the last
few days.

~~~
swasheck
this is nothing compared to the comment thread on zerohedge. they're
connecting jade helm, china, greece, and this into something pretty
extraordinary.

~~~
ablation
Yeah, but that is Zero Hedge's audience though: the upper echelon, rarified
air, pure-bred market conspiracy theorist. What surprised me is seeing it
start to creep in HN in such a volume.

~~~
swasheck
funny description. i wasn't familiar with them until today but it's
fascinating.

~~~
Kephael
I've read ZH for six years, it used to be much better until the tinfoil hat,
buy gold now brigade took over.

~~~
ablation
And occasionally it still can be - the odd nugget of outside analysis and
opinion from anyone but "Tyler," mainly. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Zero
Hedge these days too, but mainly for entertainment value than anything
actually insightful.

------
ratsimihah
It's just another advertising campaign for Mr. Robot.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Good one! BTW, I like that show. Technology wise, sort of believable, and
entertaining.

------
justinzollars
Apparently its an staypuft attack
[https://twitter.com/staypuft/status/618808119695544321](https://twitter.com/staypuft/status/618808119695544321)

~~~
NN88
More info on them/this?

------
ExpiredLink
BTW, is NYSE still run by a Tandem?

Edit: I hope so! Great platform.

~~~
vonklaus
It is now owned by Intercontinental Exchange[0]

[0][http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-
york...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-york-stock-
exchange-suspends-trading.html?ref=business&_r=0)

------
noname123
Very interesting, obviously matters very little to retail traders as most
retail brokerages either sell order-flow to marketmakers (e.g., Ameritrade) or
have their own smart-router that looks at the liquidity of all exchanges/ECN
and decides how to route their customers' orders (Interactive Brokers).

Quick question for trading peeps out there, is there a reason why one would
want to direct orders directly to NYSE? Is it because it's still the place to
trade bulk orders? (vs. say BATS or ARCA).

------
naqeeb
Systems have bugs all the time. Unfortunately, it was bad timing that all of
these systems were affected by different issues.

You're better off using a jump to conclusions board rather than speculating on
the correlation of these events.

------
themeek
This is a 'networking issue' not yet attributed to an adversarial compromise.

There is also an outage at United Airlines and the Wall Street Journal - none
so far attributed to an attack.

------
davidf18
Time to make the market makers fully electronic. No point in having to
physically go to them. Why is NYSE so backwards compared with NASDAQ?

------
ianhawes
Possibly related: wsj.com is also down.

~~~
vonmoltke
Only the front page is generating an error for some reason. Deeper links like
[http://www.wsj.com/news/economy](http://www.wsj.com/news/economy) still work
fine.

------
bra-ket
probably it was a huge volume of trades at the open due to chinese market halt

------
ocschwar
Good thing I still have all the MREs I bought for Y2K

------
briandear
Combining this with the United airlines "glitch" \-- it is definitely
suspicious. What are the odds of two high profile failures happening at the
same time?

~~~
tuckermi
Sounds like a similar problem to the birthday paradox - only instead of
looking at the likelihood of any two people in room having the same birthday,
we are asking what is the likelihood of two major companies having the same
major, visible failure day. There is a nice explanation and calculator here:

[http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-the-
birthd...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-the-birthday-
paradox/)

The parameters that you provide would be the number of companies that would be
newsworthy and the number of possible "dates". You could probably back out the
latter from an expectation on reliability (five nines, as an example) or think
of it as the time between major, visible failures (e.g. enter 3650 if you
think of it as a once in ten years kind of failure).

~~~
omnipedal
If there's smoke there's fire. In my view, Occam's razor might indicate that
coincidence is unlikely, and that the two major incidents in US on the same
day China's market crash suggest it's a state sponsored cyber attack.

~~~
bildung
_> In my view, Occam's razor might indicate that coincidence is unlikely, and
that the two major incidents in US on the same day China's market crash
suggest it's a state sponsored cyber attack._

Occam's razor calls for an explanation that does _not_ require the unneeded
introduction of a new variable. If you need a _state sponsored cyber attack_
as the alternative explanation, the _coincidence_ theory should be preferred.

~~~
rqebmm
[http://map.norsecorp.com/](http://map.norsecorp.com/)

Cyberattacks originating from China is not a new variable

~~~
bildung
_> Cyberattacks originating from China is not a new variable_

Sure, but its mere existence in other contexts does not automatically make it
the cause of the NYSE etc. glitches. The assumption of causal relationship
without any proof is what violates Occam's razor.

(And that map, while pretty, does not proof _state sponsored_ cyber attacks.
If I rented myself a $5 VPN account to Russia and then nmap whitehouse.gov, I
would appear in that map as an attacker from Russia.)

------
briandear
And combined with the United Airlines ground stop happening now.. Something is
certainly happening.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
That's a pretty big leap to make. You can't take disparate events, equate them
and purport "something" is happening. That just doesn't make any sense.

------
curiousjorge
wsj goes down, nyse goes down due to technical glitch. seems like a crazy
coincidence or some very large state who have a track record of infiltrating
and disrupting America electronically at a time when the leaders of that state
is feeling the heat and need to stop speculators.

~~~
swasheck
so you're saying that china has initiated some sort of half-cocked single-
exchange attack? all other exchanges are operating, and trading is maintaining
volume, and asset prices are stable. not sure i'm seeing the reasoning for
such an attack.

~~~
jaketay
Its a distraction. We are here talking about the NYSE not the colossal Chinese
market collapse.

------
PhoenixWright
This is what happens when you pay ENGINEERS less than 100k in NYC! This is
what happens when you hire a bunch of H1Bs! This is what happens when you
don't invest in tech infrastructure!

Why aren't Vladimir Tenev and Baiju Bhatt being acquihired? Why isn't David
Byttow making 1 million plus as a full stack engineer for the NYSE? It's
because companies, even those heavily dependent on their systems, see tech
workers as a cost instead of THE business.

This will more than likely never change. Underpaid engineers vastly outperform
their salaries. But when things like this happen I can't help but feel a
little glee.

~~~
blobbers
What are you trying to say? That somehow American born engineers are better
than those from the rest of the world?

The attitude of a small subset of people in this country is a constant
reminder of why I don't feel at home here.

